# Depreciation



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Cannot believe how much my car has depreciated over last 7-8 months of ownership.

OTR price was £38k the price from Car Wow was around £32k now I am getting 2nd hand values around £24-26K. Good job I used Car wow then, £12k for 8 months does not sound right tbh or is it?

Due to my current job going pear shapped I need to find another, no idea how long I will be out of work but despite this I am currently looking at paying £15k tops for a used S3 or mk2 TTS.

Will miss my flashiy daytime lights, lovely 19s and the onboard tech but tbh I also miss quattro and need the extra dosh.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep, i looked to move on mine and the prices are rock bottom.
Could be worse - you could have ordered and RS :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Not a shock, most new mass produced cars lose 30% as soon as you drive them off the forecourt.

20% is VAT anyway, so that's gone as soon as you pay it, and rest is laws of supply and demand.

TT seems more affected than many cars by high price at launch and then major discounts from brokers or dealers as supply outstrips demand.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

25.2k offered for mine....


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

ChadW said:


> Cannot believe how much my car has depreciated over last 7-8 months of ownership.
> 
> OTR price was £38k the price from Car Wow was around £32k now I am getting 2nd hand values around £24-26K. Good job I used Car wow then, £12k for 8 months does not sound right tbh or is it?
> 
> ...


I`m sorry to hear about your job ChadW and the fact that you will have to sell your much loved TT, hope everything works out for you re the job and hope you will be back in a new TT very soon. 

Good luck Robbie.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Every audi i've traded in has been in neg equity.

Gotta pay to play :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bad news about your job mate. It always seems that you get kicked when you are down. Bad enough having to sell your car but having to sell it prematurely you get hit hardest by its depreciation too. Just when you need the money most.


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear of job issues, maybe try selling private as they still seem top heavy price wise to buy 2nd hand via a dealer from my research atm!
That's the main reason I try to avoid buying brand new thesedays as the 1st yr depreciation is crazy in the UK.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Well you live and learn I guess, obviously did not plan for things to go this way but at least I know the figures coming back are valid and can budget accordingly.

Can keep hold of it till new year so if I get a new job before XMAS then all the better. Fingers and legs crossed then.


----------



## Stehanson (Jun 19, 2016)

ChadW said:


> Well you live and learn I guess, obviously did not plan for things to go this way but at least I know the figures coming back are valid and can budget accordingly.
> 
> Can keep hold of it till new year so if I get a new job before XMAS then all the better. Fingers and legs crossed then.


I was in a dealership (non Audi) few weeks ago looking at a mk2 tts vs what I really want (mk3 TTS roadster) and someone was being offered book value on a mk3 TTS coupe trade in on next table, she wanted 31k trade in, book value was a mere 26k she didn't believe him so he actually showed her the figures live to prove he wasn't conning her! 
I would hold out selling it for now and fingers crossed the work issues will sort themselves out! Good luck!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Bad news about your job mate. It always seems that you get kicked when you are down. Bad enough having to sell your car but having to sell it prematurely you get hit hardest by its depreciation too. Just when you need the money most.


+ 1.


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

This is exactly why I got mine at 8 months old!
OTR price was 37.7k, and I got mine for 26.5k with a free service and paint protection system.

The residual value pretty much tracks the actual market value and thus I never really enter negative equity.

I compromised on my options of course, but the saving more than makes up for the lack of heated seats


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bit like my wife. Second hand, had to compromise on some options, but cheap. However servicing does come at a cost.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Mcgrimes said:


> I compromised on my options of course, but the saving more than makes up for the lack of heated seats


We'll see if you say the same thing in January


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Try and keep the car, otherwise you lose when you sell and when you get another job will regret it.

Hope job front works out mate. Keep smiling.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the kind responses about the job situation.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

leopard said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news about your job mate. It always seems that you get kicked when you are down. Bad enough having to sell your car but having to sell it prematurely you get hit hardest by its depreciation too. Just when you need the money most.
> ...


+2


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Oh yeah forgot that your insurance also goes up when unemployed. :roll:

So if we are getting big discounts on new cars via bulk buyers, then the dealers claw it back via the first year 'off the court' depreciation going up, due directly to these bulk purchases. Car sales men eh? :evil: Hey ho then will try and keep it for as long as possible, hopefully middle of next year at the earliest. 8)

At least I have the time now to enjoy it as the last job was a 45+ hour week with weekend work on top, did back to back weekends too in the summer, total piss take tbh glad I am out of it.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Wishing you ATB on the job and car search.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Thanks mate


----------

